# 146                                                      Closed



## Minou (Oct 31, 2020)

Hello !
Port terra has turnips at 511 bells --> past noon, so now at 146
No entry fee required but tips mainly in nmt are appreciated
Reply on thread if interested and will add you to dodo queue


----------



## Pendar (Oct 31, 2020)

Would like to come and sell please. Need to make 6 trips if ok?


----------



## azurill (Oct 31, 2020)

Hello , may I please sell turnips 1trip.


----------



## Minou (Oct 31, 2020)

Pendar said:


> Would like to come and sell please. Need to make 6 trips if ok?


No problem!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 31, 2020



azurill said:


> Hello , may I please sell turnips 1trip.


Go ahead!


----------



## Pendar (Oct 31, 2020)

Code isn't working


----------



## Minou (Oct 31, 2020)

Yeah the screen stays black
Will reset dodo

	Post automatically merged: Oct 31, 2020

@Pendar  Code updated, you should see it on top of thread


----------



## intestines (Oct 31, 2020)

Could I make a few visits? Thank you for this!
IGN:Juliet
Island:Cygnus


----------



## Minou (Oct 31, 2020)

intestines said:


> Could I make a few visits? Thank you for this!
> IGN:Juliet
> Island:Cygnus


You're free to come! Unfortunately it will be noontime in about 10 minutes so price will probably chance at nooks


----------



## Magnoliachisuuchi (Oct 31, 2020)

Would love to come and sell! I can bring nmt too!


----------



## intestines (Oct 31, 2020)

Minou said:


> You're free to come! Unfortunately it will be noontime in about 10 minutes so price will probably chance at nooks


I got some NMT with me and am ready, let me know when I am able to come


----------



## Minou (Oct 31, 2020)

So sorry I forgot my dodo is not out in public and that I have to add you all in 
There is only three minutes left so you probably won't make it


----------



## Magnoliachisuuchi (Oct 31, 2020)

My turnips are


Magnoliachisuuchi said:


> Would love to come and sell! I can bring nmt too!


No worries it can't be worse than my prices rn at 60


----------



## Minou (Oct 31, 2020)

Magnoliachisuuchi said:


> My turnips are
> 
> No worries it can't be worse than my prices rn at 60


hi! sorry for the wait 
i have updated my thread to the new price at 146 bells since its past noon 
i have added you and @intestines , you should see the dodo on top of the thread
youre free to come if still interested. 
will close the thread after you guys come


----------

